# Iron Man 3 will focus more on Stark



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 26, 2012)

I saw the trailer awhile back it looked pretty action packed. I have high hopes for this film because I believe The Avengers set standard for all of the Marvel films that follow after it. Not sure if it will surpass Man of Steel though.

IGN


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 26, 2012)

Man of Steel looks like shiz anyways. 
Im just fine with the story being used to tell more about Stark.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 26, 2012)

Focusing on Tony Stark was half the problem I had with Iron Man 2, they might as well called that one "Tony Stark:The Movie"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 26, 2012)

clarky said:


> Focusing on Tony Stark was half the problem I had with Iron Man 2, they might as well called that one "Tony Stark:The Movie"


 
Well Iron Man is Tony Stark so I don't really see the issue.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well Iron Man is Tony Stark so I don't really see the issue.


I second that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2012)

Someone said they were thinking about doing the extremis storyline which could work well- I only saw the "motion comic" version (primarily as I never really read comics) but I really enjoyed it.

Ooh- full video up on youtube.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 26, 2012)

Spoiler: They are focusing on the wrong Stark



Insert Random Game of Thrones Reference Here.







 
In all seriousness, I haven't watched the first 2 Iron Man films, are they any good?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 26, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Man of Steel looks like shiz anyways.


 
How exactly can Man of Steel look like "shiz" when all there's been to look at is a teaser trailer?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 26, 2012)

I liked the trailer, though the tone seemed pretty Stark.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 26, 2012)

Superman is a gold mine for writers. He is a hero with every power. Great. But thats where writers freeze up. Theres too much he can do. Hes too good of a hero. His stories are always boring because hes just that. Too powerful. And when he is "weak"...
Hes weak to a fopping crystal. I dont see this being interesting. Going back to his roots again, rewriting his past. 

BUT. You are correct. There is a glimmer of hope. Its directed by Christopher Nolan who I feel obligated to give a nod to, and watch what he produces.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 27, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Superman is a gold mine for writers. He is a hero with every power. Great. But thats where writers freeze up. Theres too much he can do. Hes too good of a hero. His stories are always boring because hes just that. Too powerful. And when he is "weak"...
> Hes weak to a fopping crystal. I dont see this being interesting. Going back to his roots again, rewriting his past.
> 
> BUT. You are correct. There is a glimmer of hope. Its directed by Christopher Nolan who I feel obligated to give a nod to, and watch what he produces.


 
It's only being produced by Nolan. Zack Synder is the director. (300, Watchmen, etc.)


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah yeah i know that. I dont know what im going to feel about Man o steel, but i know that im going to like Iron Man. Hopefully.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well Iron Man is Tony Stark so I don't really see the issue.


 
Tony Stark=boring arse shit
Iron man=shit gettin blown up, fun times on screen

Iron Man 2 just focused too much on the personal stuff and lacked anything interesting for the Iron Man side of things


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> Tony Stark=boring arse shit
> Iron man=shit gettin blown up, fun times on screen
> 
> Iron Man 2 just focused too much on the personal stuff and lacked anything interesting for the Iron Man side of things


 
Well if I wanted to see shit blowing up I'd go see Red Dawn. Well I just did but it wasn't good.

I mean they made an interesting character with some great effects and action. It's what differentiates top tier superhero movies like Iron Man and Batman from the subpar ones like... Green Lantern. Or Fantastic Four.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> Tony Stark=Robert Downey Jr.
> Iron man=Robert Downey Jr. in a robot suit
> 
> Either way, fun times are had.


 
Fixed that for you.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well if I wanted to see shit blowing up I'd go see Red Dawn. Well I just did but it wasn't good.
> 
> I mean they made an interesting character with some great effects and action. It's what differentiates top tier superhero movies like Iron Man and Batman from the subpar ones like... Green Lantern. Or Fantastic Four.


 
I never said having Iron Man on the screen all the time, just that Iron Man 2 could have been a lot better if it was balanced better between the 2 characters. While Stark can be interesting, he wasn't that interesting enough of a character to pan a whole film


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> he wasn't that interesting enough of a character to pan a whole film


 
He kinda was.

Plus there was plenty of Iron Man asskicking, although admittedly I liked the first one better than the second.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought Iron Man 2 was bad because it was so over the top. Basically Jon Favreau and Robert Downey Jr didn't try because they were planing on riding the success of the first film.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I thought Iron Man 2 was bad because it was so over the top. Basically Jon Favreau and Robert Downey Jr didn't try because they were planing on riding the success of the first film.


I wasn't exactly a fan of Don Cheadle replacing Terrence Howard in the second film either. I would argue Iron Man 2 is the worst of the Marvel Cinematic Universe movies aside from Captain America.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> I wasn't exactly a fan of Don Cheadle replacing Terrence Howard in the second film either. I would argue Iron Man 2 is the worst of the Marvel Cinematic Universe movies aside from Captain America.


 
That actually really bothered me while I was watching the film. It was like the white elephant in the room and he felt out of place. Thankfully, The Avengers didn't suffer the same fate with Edward Norton being replaced by Mark Ruffalo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2012)

soulx said:


> I wasn't exactly a fan of Don Cheadle replacing Terrence Howard in the second film either. I would argue Iron Man 2 is the worst of the Marvel Cinematic Universe movies aside from Captain America.


 
Definitely agree on Cheadle but I think Howard couldn't play him because of a contract dispute or something.

I'd say the worst was Thor, it just didn't vibe with me. It felt like it was just trying to say "Yo here's a basic Thor backstory now watch the Avengers". I'm sure The Dark World will be better since it doesn't have to have all this loregasming to do but I wasn't huge on Thor.

Also Kenneth Branagh directed a Hamlet movie which was a fucking horribly directed movie.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> He kinda was.
> 
> Plus there was plenty of Iron Man asskicking, although admittedly I liked the first one better than the second.


 
The first I thought was a great movie, just that the second one did a number of things wrong, it someone just seemed like filler leading up to the Avengers ,but I do have faith 3 could be a great movie if done right


----------

